# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Los márgenes del Guadiamar muestran aún un alto nivel de contaminación

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...aun-alto-nivel




> *
> Accidente de Aznalcóllar: Los márgenes del Guadiamar muestran aún un alto nivel de contaminación*
> 
> 15/12/2015 | Europa Press
> 
> El grupo SoilPlant del Instituto de Recursos Naturales y Agrobiología de Sevilla (Irnas), centro del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), ha comprobado en un reciente estudio que en los márgenes del río Guadiamar, localizados en la zona norte del Corredor Verde, aún se encuentran suelos extremamente ácidos, con un alto contenido en arsénico potencialmente tóxico para las plantas: la investigación aparecerá próximamente en la revista Geoderma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (16-dic-2015),termopar (16-dic-2015)

----------

